# Songs that would win your heart...



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, everyone has a song or two that melts their heart. A song that if a guy or gal ever quoted, sang, or dedicated to you would likely turn you into a mushy, puddle of sighs and swooniness. I have several but there are three that just make me go all gooey and soft inside.

1. Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight" Classic!

2. GooGoo Doll's "Iris" That first line gets me every single time.

And the newest one...
3. J. Holiday's "Bed" OMG sooo sexy, romantic and sweet. :wubu: 


So, what songs tug your heartstrings? What songs would win your heart?
:smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not really into mushiness..so if a guy ever sang to me I'd probably be more embarrassed than anything..BUT my fave "romantic" songs are At Last- Etta James and "By Your Side"- Sade


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I'm not really into mushiness..so if a guy ever sang to me I'd probably be more embarrassed than anything..BUT my fave "romantic" songs are At Last- Etta James and "By Your Side"- Sade




*sings "At Last" to try and win Goofy's non-mushy heart* 
:wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

i know it sounds weird...but "adagio for strings" from samuel barber..i have fallen in love with that song and it moves me SOOO much


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan's "When She Loved Me" from Toy Story 2. I burble like a 6-year-old girl almost every time I hear that. To be perfectly macho about it, it's usually right after one of my kids head butts me in the testicles, so I have an excuse


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2007)

awwwwww...thats so sweet!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd have to put in a word for the first song Sandie and I ever danced to on the night we met - "Unforgettable" by Natalie and Nat King Cole.

It worked for us - we will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary this February.

:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

"In Your Eyes" by Peter Gabriel.

That song would make me melt. I'm trying to get Quasi to let it be our wedding dance song. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 29, 2007)

"At This Moment" by Billy Vera and the Beater... remember it from Family Ties back in the 80's? *sigh* I love that song.....


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 29, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 1. Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight" Classic!


This one gets the Mrs. everytime I sing along to it as we dance. It's also the only song she will dance to.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sarah McLachlan's "When She Loved Me" from Toy Story 2. I burble like a 6-year-old girl almost every time I hear that. To be perfectly macho about it, it's usually right after one of my kids head butts me in the testicles, so I have an excuse



That song is so touching! It makes me think of how I loved my dolls as a little girl and I wonder if they were hurt when I stopped playing with them! OMG now I wanna go hug my dolls! Wonder where they are?  



Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'd have to put in a word for the first song Sandie and I ever danced to on the night we met - "Unforgettable" by Natalie and Nat King Cole.
> 
> It worked for us - we will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary this February.
> 
> :wubu: :wubu:



I love that song when Nat sings it solo but when Nat and Natalie sing it together I think of my Dad. *sniffle* 

Great romantic song for couples though.



Esme said:


> "In Your Eyes" by Peter Gabriel.
> 
> That song would make me melt. I'm trying to get Quasi to let it be our wedding dance song. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



OMG! Good one. Love that scene where whatshisname is holding up the boombox with that song blaring outside whatshernames window in that movie whose title I can't remember! :blink: 



ScreamingChicken said:


> This one gets the Mrs. everytime I sing along to it as we dance. It's also the only song she will dance to.



Awww...the Mrs. is very lucky to have such a romantic Mr.


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

John Cusack:wubu: 

"Say Anything" 

I loved that song way before the movie though. I'm a Gabe-a-holic.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 29, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 1. Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight" Classic!



I sang this song for my show choir auditions (auditions were junior year, for getting in my Senior year), and nobody told me we were singing the song not just in front of the two directors, but graduating seniors that were in show choir... I had a crush on one of the student judges... Man did it make this song hard to sing. LoL

I will freely admit on here that when I heard Ewan McGregor sing "Your Song" in _Moulin Rouge_I was determined to be him. Not to sing like him, to BE him. LoL Might be because the first time I saw it was with friends, about 80% of them female, and they all swooned... But I still "pause" for that song.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2007)

Ray Lamontagne - Hold You In My Arms
Ray Lamontagne - Can I Stay
Tracy Chapman - Baby Can I Hold You
Elton John - Your Song


To name a few...


:wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 30, 2007)

stevie wonder - knocks me off my feet. nothing more to say.


----------



## CuRVeSsSs (Sep 30, 2007)

Frozen Ghost- Dream Come True...... LOVE THIS SONG..... and yes I am a romantic sap !!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Elton John - Your Song



Ah...yeah, that's a good one. And Elton John sings is so perfectly too. 



CuRVeSsSs said:


> Frozen Ghost- Dream Come True...... LOVE THIS SONG..... and yes I am a romantic sap !!



Gotta love a romantic sap! :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to add a #4 to my list...

"Annie's Song" by John Denver. If a guy ever sang, quoted, or dedicated "Annie's Song" to me I'd be putty in his hands. *sigh*
:batting:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm surprised none of the ladies has mentioned _You Are So Beautiful_ by Joe Cocker yet.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 30, 2007)

"Suga Suga" by Baby Bash & Frankie J.


Makes me want to get in bed every time.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I'm surprised none of the ladies has mentioned _You Are So Beautiful_ by Joe Cocker yet.



That _is_ a good one and he puts such emotion into it too. Very sigh-worthy!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

There's another good song that I used to get lots of requests for when I used to be a DJ back in New Jersey - "Always and Forever" by Heatwave.


----------



## Aurora1 (Sep 30, 2007)

"Amazed" Lonestar
"To make you feel my love" Garth Brooks
"Take my breath away" I like the Jessica Simpson remake
"Make a memory" Bon Jovi
"Everything I do" Bryan Adams
"One last cry" & "Back at One" Brian McKnight

Yeah...I'm familiar with all the sad love songs.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2007)

Roberta Flack "The first time ever I saw your face"

Love this lady and this beautiful classic song. 

Susannah


----------



## jamie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been working on this list a lot lately...needing a playlist for the wedding or wedding party...however the whole mess turns out.

My tops that make me swoon:

1. Let It Be Me - The Everly Brothers

2. You Belong To Me - Patsy Cline

3. Return To Me - Dean Martin

4. Can't Help Falling In Love With You - Elvis

5a. Watch The Wind Blow By - Tim McGraw
5b. I Want To Be In Love - Melissa Etheridge
5c. Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## Keb (Oct 1, 2007)

Elvis: Can't help falling in love with you

The line "Take my hand, take my whole life too," always makes me feel breathless. I wish someone would!


----------



## CuRVeSsSs (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh Groban- When you say you Love Me.... another all time favorite that totally makes me swoon......


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 1, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I'm not really into mushiness..so if a guy ever sang to me I'd probably be more embarrassed than anything..BUT my fave "romantic" songs are At Last- Etta James and "By Your Side"- Sade



Ooooh I love love LOVE _At Last..._ by Etta James! Good choice!

My pick though is _Ain't No Sunshine_ by Bill Withers. Quite possibly the most romantic song EVER. I sorta melt a little inside during the instramental. Cheesy but true. :wubu:

Honorable mention: _You Were Always On My Mind_ by Elvis.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

CuRVeSsSs said:


> Josh Groban- When you say you Love Me.... another all time favorite that totally makes me swoon......



I made it a goal to learn and sing this one rather well. I have yet to prove that to anyone though. :blush:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2007)

Adding yet another...

"Unchained Melody" by The Righteous Brothers. Its my Mom and Dad's song. Gets me teary every time I hear it.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Adding yet another...
> 
> "Unchained Melody" by The Righteous Brothers. Its my Mom and Dad's song. Gets me teary every time I hear it.


And two that were my late parents' favorites: "You Belong to Me" (the Jo Stafford original) and "Where or When" (I don't know who did the original, but Dion and the Belmonts covered it in 1960.)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

Make it with you - Bread

&

Come away with me - Norah Jones


----------



## Esme (Oct 1, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> Make it with you - Bread



That's my finace's favorite romantic song... or at least one of them. :wubu:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh I thought of another melter... _Sail Away_ by David Gray. He's amazing!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> My pick though is _Ain't No Sunshine_ by Bill Withers. Quite possibly the most romantic song EVER. I sorta melt a little inside during the instramental.



wooooooah, excellent taste there! that is EASILY one on my list of melt-worthy songs. i think the only part i differ with you on is the specific part where i melt a little. it's where he starts stringing along all of the "i know"s in a row... :wubu: 

other than that - usually thoughtful, romantic songs picked out by the dude will make me melt. i've gotten 4 cds from different people that i really just love beginning to end. those are always the best. just the thought that counts.

... but just so i'm not entirely cheating the question here, i'm going to throw out an all-time, TOTALLY melt-worthy tune of mine:

*weezer - only in dreams*. :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Oct 3, 2007)

a bit cheesy but...
danny's song- kenny loggins and messina

oh...and kissing you- des'ree
NOT the beyonce version. she totally ruined that one.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 3, 2007)

oooooookay. I have a favorite that's been around for years. It's called "I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know".

Twas written by a guy named Al Kooper, who for those who don't know, formed the original Blood, Sweat and Tears back in the 1960's, and left before they became really famous.

The song was made popular by the great Donnie Hathaway.

Here's a version, just voice & guitar, from Marc Broussard.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lZVvvaj5ONg

This reaches right into my soul.


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 3, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> oooooookay. I have a favorite that's been around for years. It's called "I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know".
> 
> Twas written by a guy named Al Kooper, who for those who don't know, formed the original Blood, Sweat and Tears back in the 1960's, and left before they became really famous.
> 
> ...




and that's a dayum sexy version of that song too! wooohooo Go Marc Broussard! :smitten: Haha!!! lol


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 4, 2007)

I Will Love You-Fisher

(This haunting love song gives me the shivers every time I listen to it. It seems to sum up one of the truths of human affection.)

Til my body is dust
Til my soul is no more
I will love you - love you
Til the sun starts to cry
And the moon turns to rust
I will love you - love you

But I need to know
Will you stay for all time
Forever and a day
Then I'll give my heart
Til the end of all time
Forever and a day

When the storms fill my eyes
And we touch the last time
I will love you - love you


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 4, 2007)

i just asked my friend adam, who's being a lazy bastard on the couch, to dedicate a song to me, to win my heart. he responded with:

"once upon your dead body" -- coheed & cambria

gawd. that guy is SO good to me.  

jerk.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 4, 2007)

Off the top of my head...

"Stellar" ~ Incubus
"So High" ~ John Legend
"Lovesong" ~ The Cure
"Northern Sky" ~ Nick Drake


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok...here's two old ones...by either Peter Cetera or Chicago, I'm not sure "Hard to say I'm sorry" and "You're the inspiration"


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 6, 2007)

Esme said:


> John Cusack:wubu:
> 
> "Say Anything"
> 
> I loved that song way before the movie though. I'm a Gabe-a-holic.



Me too! My hubby and I got to go to a Peter Gabriel concert in San Diego about 5 years ago. Soooo good!!! In Your Eyes is our song.:wubu:


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2007)

You're The Best Thing - The Style Council

A song that I've loved forever.


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> a bit cheesy but...
> danny's song- kenny loggins and messina
> 
> oh...and kissing you- des'ree
> NOT the beyonce version. she totally ruined that one.



Ok, so I have totally changed my mind. 
It has to be Slideshow by Rufus Wainwright
(I think I have must been temperately insane when I posted these songs)

Just look at the lyrics, just brilliant imo. :wubu: 

Slideshow

Do I love you because you treat me so indifferently?
Or is it the medication?
Or is it me?

Do I love you because you don't want me to rub your back?
Or is it the medication?
Or is it you?

Or is it true?

And I better be prominently featured in your next slideshow
Because I paid a lot of money to get you over here, you know?
And if I am not prominently featured in your next slideshow
I don't know what I'm gonna do

Do I love you, or is this feeling just a little pain?

A treasure chest is broken easily open
And usually I am such a happy prince
Behind the iron curtain, the city walls a solid prison

And I better be prominently featured in your next slideshow
'Cause I paid a lot of money to get you over here, you know?
And if I am not prominently featured in your next slideshow
I don't know what I'm gonna do!

Do I love you?
Do I love you?
Yes I do

Do I love you?
Yes I do


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Phil Collins "Against all odds" 

now that song would definitely melt me...yeaaaaahhh....I am breakin out the oldies LOL


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i just asked my friend adam, who's being a lazy bastard on the couch, to dedicate a song to me, to win my heart. he responded with:
> 
> "once upon your dead body" -- coheed & cambria
> 
> ...



that's my favorite band.

sexay.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh yeah.... I'm with you on that one too.... outstanding song.....






Aurora1 said:


> Phil Collins "Against all odds"
> 
> now that song would definitely melt me...yeaaaaahhh....I am breakin out the oldies LOL


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 9, 2007)

Totally cheezy. Totally 80's.

"Hold you back now" by Toto.

More 90's...almost anything on Tears for Fears, "Sowing the Seeds of Love" album.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 9, 2007)

can't help falling in love with you-elvis this song makes me a mushy girly mess, i think it's beautifully done.

kissing you-des'ree i know someone else said it, but i really do love this song...i don't know what it is, but DAMN. it's also just really sentimental to me from my first love...

israel kamakawiwo ole's version of somewhere over the rainbow...SWOON. i tear up every time i hear it. and yes, i know i'm a total nerd.

dramarama- anything, anything. i think this song is amazing, and i love it.

and anything that was made special to me by someone would make me melt!


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> kissing you-des'ree i know someone else said it, but i really do love this song...i don't know what it is, but DAMN. it's also just really sentimental to me from my first love...



I kinda regret my second post, it IS a beautiful song.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone recently turned me onto a great piano instrumental....

"Leaves on the Seine" by David Lanz.

This same someone played it for me on the piano personally..... 

*swoon* 

:wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that's my favorite band.
> 
> sexay.



hahaha i'm quite confident you and my friend adam could probably hold at least a 3+hr conversation then. you goin' to one of their two shows at the end of the month? if so, get yer ticket soon ... i'm pretty sure it's going to sell out by the week before the show.

and maybe i'll see you rocking out at the show!

we're (hob) also having a small acoustic coheed show before the one concert and a Q&A before the second one.



supersoup said:


> kissing you-des'ree i know someone else said it, but i really do love this song...i don't know what it is, but DAMN. it's also just really sentimental to me from my first love...
> 
> israel kamakawiwo ole's version of somewhere over the rainbow...SWOON. i tear up every time i hear it. and yes, i know i'm a total nerd.
> 
> ...



wow ... do i feel like a jackass for completely forgetting about des'ree's "kissing you". jesus, that is a BEAUTIFUL SONG. when i heard it in romeo+juliet, i immediately went out and got the soundtrack (back in those days, fifteen bucks was huge to me, so yeah...). it's has always been, in my opinion, one of the most beautiful songs i've heard. so pretty, so passionate. i love it!

and i ALSO completely agree with you in regards to israel's version of somewhere over the rainbow. whenever i hear that song starting up, i can literally get chills. i will admit that the song was almost tainted for me though, when i saw it in a commercial for some food product sometime last year. thank god i only caught the commercial a few times.

and dramarama's anything, anything. well ... all i'll say is that that song is a banned one. i don't ever want to hear it, i don't ever want a guy to dedicate it to me, i don't want people to request it when i'm doing my radio show, awnaw, hellnaw. that's a dead one. you know when you just tie a song or two to an old relationship? badabing.  

but fuck, it IS a damn great song to sing too. ugh, moving on.

this may or may not sound ridiculous, but i just remembered another timeless *swoon*worthy song of mine: *"as the world falls down" -- david bowie*.

if that sounds familiar, let me help clarify ... it's the ballroom scene from the labyrinth. yes, i am a dork and yes, that song is SO freaking pretty and YES, it is tied to fantasies of me being lost in an elegant, elaborate ballroom while a hot david bowie (and his giant package) is searching for me.  

... i ... think i need to get some sleep. yeah. i definitely need to get some sleep. :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2007)

I've never been able to admit to this. I mean, there is a song, but I've never been able to share what it is . Silly, eh.


----------



## vermillion (Oct 10, 2007)

Fade Away - Seether (fuckn' swoonin right now)

Kissing You - Des'ree (you know..from Romeo and Juliette)

In the Arms of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins (this is my shit)

Dreaming my Dreams - The Cranberries

All Night Thing - Temple of the Dog

Black - Pearl Jam (kinda love a love that will never be song)

You Belong to Me - Patsy Cline (my grandparents danced to this at their wedding)


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a ton of songs that in my head that would win my heart, but Last Worthless Evening by Don Henley really sticks out. Its very sweet.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahaha i'm quite confident you and my friend adam could probably hold at least a 3+hr conversation then. you goin' to one of their two shows at the end of the month? if so, get yer ticket soon ... i'm pretty sure it's going to sell out by the week before the show.
> 
> and maybe i'll see you rocking out at the show!
> 
> ...



JEALOUS. i want to work there. AND i want to go to one of those shows, but i don't think i can. that's the one weekend my friend will be out of town, and i'll have no one to go with. sad!!!! i haven't seen them in ages and ages.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

80s Police
80s REM
Van Morrison (All of the love songs on Astral Weeks, esp. Beside You; Crazy Love)


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Someone recently turned me onto a great piano instrumental....
> 
> "Leaves on the Seine" by David Lanz.
> 
> ...



Oh that's a dead give away! I know who!


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the agree with the posts about Des'ree's "kissing you"... love love love it. The rest of the short list would be:

Righteous Brothers  Unchained Melody
The Five Satins - In the still of the night
Death Cab for Cutie  I will follow you into the dark

Honestly, I love a lot of songs. If a guy wants to sing to me it could be the ABC's and I'd still be smitten. :smitten:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 3, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I'm not really into mushiness..so if a guy ever sang to me I'd probably be more embarrassed than anything..BUT my fave "romantic" songs are At Last- Etta James and "By Your Side"- Sade



Those are good ones!
I've always said that if I were to get married At Last would be one of the songs, I want played @ my wedding


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 3, 2010)

mottiemushroom said:


> Make it with you - Bread
> 
> &
> 
> Come away with me - Norah Jones



I LOVE Norah's voice!
Good choice


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 3, 2010)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I'm surprised none of the ladies has mentioned _You Are So Beautiful_ by Joe Cocker yet.



I LOVVVE that song:wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 4, 2010)

Book of Love - a cover Peter Gabriel did of the Magnetic Fields' original. It was the backing music for the Scrubs Season 8 finale (which realistically should have been the SERIES finale, the miserable, greedy, uncreative bastards at NBC notwithstanding).

Nataly Dawn (of indie group Pomplamoose Music), did another excellent cover. It's about the most sadly romantic song I've ever heard. Considering taking up guitar again just so I can play the song...


----------



## Micara (Apr 4, 2010)

"Your Song" by Elton John

"At This Moment" by Billy Vera & the Beaters

"All My Loving" by the Beatles

(Pretty much anything by The Beatles would do it)

Especially, "Michelle", because I was named for this song, and it has special meaning for me.


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know many songs I would love a girl to sing to me (because most love songs I know are about girls), but the song I would play (and have played) _for_ a girl is Stolen by Dashboard Confessional. Maybe I could find a better one from the 40 years of music I know, but the song's lyrics are super romantic, the singing is extremely passionate and girls tend to love the song already.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

A guy I used to work with used to stand outside my window (office inside a warehouse) and sing cowboy songs to me. I never heard of any of them, but he could have crooned a telephone book to me and gotten me just for the effort and risking his dignity.

He recently got married and I've been married 8 years and to top it off we didn't part as friends-I really broke his heart, but I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for him. He even forgave me enough to be Facebook friends.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG sing to me and wow swoon you are a great chunk of the way to winning my heart lol seriously it is such a romantic thing to do, anything mushy makes my heart melt

and it would depend on my relationship to that person, I had an ex win me by Singing me stuff like earth angel and let it be me, but no ones really sung for me since then so not sure now there are so many beautiful songs out there, although if it was an original that would be mega impressive to something created just for me that would be a hit out of the ballpark lol I love originality as well


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2yOyWB_rqg 

no matter how many times I listen to it, it still gets me everytime... he sounds in pain from so much raw, bared love...awww.. his voice near the end kills me (where he kind of yells)!!


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure I can say just how I'd feel if someone sang this song to me but it'd be pretty darn good to find out. 

The Thorns - Runaway Feeling


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heh, there is absolutely NO song that can do that to me.... I think. I dunno, I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 16, 2010)

Baby, I Love Your Way ~ Peter Frampton (my baby and I went to a Frampton concert on our second date. It kind of became "our song")
In Your Eyes ~ Peter Gabriel
Wonderful Tonight ~ Eric Clapton
Try A Little Tenderness ~ Otis Redding
Let's Stay Together ~ Al Green
You Are So Beautiful ~ Joe Cocker
Heaven Sent ~ Keyshia Cole
She's Everything ~ Brad Paisley
Okay, really I could go on and on, so I'll stop before it gets out of control.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 9, 2010)

As The World Falls Down, by David Bowie from the movie Labyrinth! :happy:


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 15, 2010)

"Dontchange" by Musiq Soulchild
"The Day Before You" by Rascal Flatts
"A Kiss To Build A Dream On" by Louis Armstrong
"Last Man Committed" by Eric Heatherly
"Have A Little Faith In Me" by John Hiatt
"Just The Way You Are" by Billy Joel
"When You Come Back Down" by Nickel Creek
"Pretty Girl" by David Ryan Harris

I could probably keep going, but this list is long enough... :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 15, 2010)

"Reconsider Me" by Warren Zevon

"Things We Said Today" by The Beatles

"Everybody Love's Somebody" by Dean Martin

"You Belong to Me" by Patsy Cline or Jim Reeves

"I'll Be Your Baby Tonight" by Bob Dylan

"I Love You Because" by Elvis Presley

and so many more.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 16, 2010)

Tyrese "Lately"

Marvin Gaye "Sexual Healing" 

Play N Skillz "Come home with me tonight"

Shai "If I ever fall in love again"


----------

